# Toby's diaper cover



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby has been having some problems with urine leakage when he's sleeping, so as promised, here are some photos of the diaper cover that I made for him. It works GREAT and I'm really pleased with myself :. It's amazing how much urine those little baby diapers will hold.
I made it from some old blue jeans, a little elastic, and 2 old dog collars. I cut the jeans to cover a size 1 diaper (for infants 8 to 15 pounds), and sewed a little elastic along the edges to help hold the diaper in place. Then I cut 2 old collars in half, and sewed them to the diaper cover so I can just snap it in place over his back.
The diaper/diaper cover is being modeled by Tito, who isn't real thrilled about it.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Brilliant!! How did you come up with that design? It looks like it would be comfortable for the dog.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like it will do the job. You should market that design


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You are so talented! That is a very good design. It looks a little wider than the belly band I borrowed for Barkley, that only held a sanitary napkin, not a baby diaper. I think you should protect your design and sell it to a manufacturer.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very creative!!! How great for Toby! And how sweet of Tito to model!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had looked at belly bands, and they seemed expensive for what you get, and didn't look wide enough to hold a diaper, which was the only thing I really thought would work. And it does work, really well. Even if it shifts a little, there's still plenty of diaper there to absorb.
Toby wears his help 'em up harness pretty much all the time, and with it on I don't think he's even aware of the diaper cover being on, too.
It sure makes my life easier, no messes to clean up every morning, plus it keeps him from getting urine soaked. I put a little Gold Bond medicated powder on him every few days and he stays pretty fresh and dry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a creative solution!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great solution! You are a super mom! Give Toby a hug


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

what a great idea, and yes, you could definitely market them


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, with everything that's on your plate, making Toby a wonderfully-designed belly band made me cry. What a good dog mom you are!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is a great take on the "belly bands" made for toy breeds, which use a maxi pad. Good job!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Barb, with everything that's on your plate, making Toby a wonderfully-designed belly band made me cry. What a good dog mom you are!


That's exactly how I feel too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how resourceful and creative people are on this forum!! It's so wonderful! GREAT job on the belly band!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Very creative! I'm glad it works well for Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as they say, necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that is really a great solution! I agree, you should patent it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Toby you have the BEST MOM!
I agree with everyone, get a patent on your TOBY Diaper....................


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

You are a GENIUS!!! That would work!

You ought to market this-you might make millions!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ingenious!
Tito's "expression" does seem a little displeased, but what a good boy to model for you.
Give Toby a big hug and kiss from me. I love him you know.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice that the collars makes it completely adjustable - and great feature that it uses a diaper for better absorbency! The best part...Toby is dry and comfy!

Toby has a very loving, thoughtful, talented momma!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a really cool alternative to the belly bands. I second everyone else that you should patent and market it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cool! Great job, I agree that you should look into a patent for it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I looked into a patent for something else once before (long story) and the long and short of it is it's really not worth the money and effort. I'll just freely share my ideas and anyone who wants to make one for themself is welcome to do so!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When I saw this diaper cover it made me want a special section on the forum for things like this--things we can do for our dogs ourselves for their care and comfort--home remedies (with no guarantees of course to satisfy legalities). The section would include things like the listerine uses, the homemade yeast cream for ears, diaper covers, t-shirts to cover surgical scars, homemade e-collars (I had directions once), fiber additives to diet, dremeling nails, etc. 

Moderators???


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic job :dblthumb2 well done Barb.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a great idea, I'm very impressed! It looks very comfortable too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Great idea, when spirit gets neutered, i would love one, how much, would you sell one for, plus s&h?WOULD THAT COVER UP ENOUGH OF THE AREA, WHEN BEING NEUTERED?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great idea! You need to get a patent and market them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think it goes far enough back, it covers the "piddler piping" so it sits mostly to the front!



goldensrbest said:


> Great idea, when spirit gets neutered, i would love one, how much, would you sell one for, plus s&h?WOULD THAT COVER UP ENOUGH OF THE AREA, WHEN BEING NEUTERED?


----------

